# Nhbg: Brock Lesnar Announces Entry Into Mma; To Be Trained By Royce Gracie



## Clark Kent (Oct 8, 2006)

*BROCK LESNAR ANNOUNCES ENTRY INTO MMA; TO BE TRAINED BY ROYCE GRACIE
Thu, 17 Aug 2006 18:02:31 -0400
Originally Posted at: The No Holds Bar And Grill*
====================

BROCK LESNAR ANNOUNCES ENTRY INTO MMA; TO BE TRAINED BY ROYCE GRACIE By: Press Release 8/17/2006 11:50:32 AM 	  Former World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) World Champion Brock Lesnar announced his entrance into the MMA ring Saturday night at a press conference at Bellagio following the K-1 Battle at Bellagio event. Lesnar confirmed that he had signed a contract to fight for HEROs, K-1s new Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) series of events which includes headliners Genki Sudo, Bob Sapp, Kazushi Sakuraba and Don Frye. Lesnar also announced that Brazilian Jiu Jitsu innovator and the Ultimate Fighting Championships (UFC) first-ever champion, Royce Gracie, will be his trainer.  (PRWEB) August 17, 2006 -- Former World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) World Champion Brock Lesnar announced his entrance into the MMA ring Saturday night at a press conference at Bellagio following the K-1 Battle at Bellagio event. Lesnar confirmed that he had signed a contract to fight for HEROs, K-1s new Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) series of events which includes headliners Genki Sudo, Bob Sapp, Kazushi Sakuraba and Don Frye. Lesnar also announced that Brazilian Jiu Jitsu innovator and the Ultimate Fighting Championships (UFC) first-ever champion, Royce Gracie, will be his trainer.  You are a great champion wrestler and I am a great Jiu Jitsu fighter; we are going to be good together, said Gracie as he eagerly shook Lensars hand in the K-1 ring at the sold out Battle at Bellagio event on Saturday.  Lesnars career includes a number of years with WWE, a player with the Minnesota Vikings in the NFL as well as Amateur Wrestling in high school and college. He won the 2000 NCAA Heavyweight Wrestling Championship and was a two-time All-American amateur wrestler. Lesnars professional titles include WWE Heavyweight Champion, WWE King of the Ring Champion, WWE Royal Rumble Champion and the IWGP World Heavy weight Champion.  HEROs is the new and exciting MMA series brought to the United States by FEG, also the organizers of K-1. Established two years ago in Japan, HEROS combines all forms of martial arts disciplines including Karate, Kickboxing and Kung Fu, as well as the grappling techniques of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Judo and Wrestling. This style of fighting has been developed with the hope of eliminating unnecessary techniques and creating more exciting fights that last longer. The fights take place in a boxing style ring making it easy for the viewers to follow the action.  Over the past decade, MMA events have increased significantly in popularity. Creating a true international flavor by inviting top participants from all over the world, the reputation of HEROs shows has spanned far beyond Japan. With special lighting and pyrotechnic effects, the HEROs events are packed with high-energy action and excitement. HEROs events are currently broadcast in prime time on Tokyo Broadcasting System (TBS).  HEROS will be held four times each year and is scheduled to begin in February 2007. The location has yet to be determined but more than likely will occur at a major venue on the West Coast. HEROS will televise their events in more than 110 countries worldwide.  K-1 is a martial arts fighting sport that derives its name from its inclusion of a wide array of combat disciplines including Karate, Kung-Fu and Kickboxing (K), with an intent to determine one champion in one ring (1). After being staged for the first time in Japan in 1993 under the direction of founder Master Kazuyoshi Ishii, K-1 has evolved into the countrys most popular sport and has achieved popular culture status as its athletes are larger-than-life celebrities.  For more information on HEROS, go to http://www.k-1usa.net.. 

Read More...


------------------------------------
The No Holds Bar And Grill - Friendly and Professional MMA Discussion


----------



## Kreth (Oct 8, 2006)

Really, he played with the Vikings, what game? Oh, that's right, he got cut.


----------

